
Google’s AlphaGo AI is about to face off against the world’s best Go player - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/22/15675718/google-alphago-china-future-of-go-summit-live-stream-deepmind-ai-2017
======
thefalcon
I've been looking forward to this one basically since the Lee Sedol matches.
Excited it's finally here!

I started the Lee Sedol matches knowing nothing about Go but the commentators
really helped me understand what was so special about the game, and to come to
appreciate the poetry in the language that's grown around the game. I still
don't know how to play Go well, but now I understand the basics enough to
appreciate all that has been done to get AI to the point where I no longer
expect any human will ever defeat the top AI in this game again. But only time
(and matches!) will tell, and that's what tonight finally brings!

I'll be watching live hoping for moments like this:
[https://youtu.be/l-GsfyVCBu0?t=4692](https://youtu.be/l-GsfyVCBu0?t=4692)

